# Hey Yall



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Greetings from the Deep South where Cities shut down for 1 inch of snow. I'm a 27 year old property adjuster, married with 1 kid. I've only been snowboarding now for 2 years. I married into a family that goes to Beaver Creek every year so I've spent 5 days each of the past 2 years there and went with a Buddy this year to Breck and rode for 3 days. I really started to progress this year and even did a little beginner terrain park. I'm hoping this next season to get in 3 trips and spend a little more time in the park. I really love the sport and think about it all the time everyday. It's so frustrating to live so far away but when I do get to ride I always get up early and stay out till the lifts close. I am a big-footed rider, I'm 6'2, 205lbs with a size 14 foot. My current setup is a Dub Metrus Wideboard(164) with K2 Sonic Bindings(XL) and K2 Domain Boots. I bought it before these past years 2 trips because the rental I learned on just had horrible heel/toe drag. I dont have it anymore with this setup but am starting to look again at a new board so if any of my big foot riders have a good suggestion let me know.

Is winter here yet?


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to see a boarder who lives in snowless areas haha


----------

